# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Supersonic Jets could make a comeback

## Jovialis

https://www.newsweek.com/boom-supers...ncorde-1734710

New York to London in only 3 hours and 30 minutes. I hope this can make it happen.

----------

